# Multi-volume, large, good texbook of music literature



## jonatan

I am coming from former Soviet Union and in Soviet Union there was 5-volume edition of music literature textbook intended for music secondary schools. I have tried to find alternative Western edition but I did not manage to find one. What textbooks are used in Western countries for music literature in colleges un Academies of Music/conservatories?

I don't like mentioned Sovied edition because of unnecessary leninism and lack of sophistication that art requires.


----------

